# Water Boiler on and off with Nest thermostat.



## gplev (12 mo ago)

I have a nest thermostat for my water boiler. Been noticing that the boiler shuts on and off more frequently than what i am expecting. At times, when I hear the boiler shut off, i see on my thermostat "No power to RC Wire". Then after a few seconds, the boiler goes back on and then I see thermostat is running again with no error. Can someone tell me if the boiler shuts off on its own for some other reason and then the power to the RC wire shuts off or does the boiler shut off because there is no power to RC Wire. Trying to figure out if this is a boiler problem or an electricity power problem to thermostat that is shutting off the boiler.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s a question for your journeyman or master. If they can’t teach you, than they failed you.

BTW, you need to post an intro to be a member. The more details the better.









New Member Introductions


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only. Please introduce yourself!




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why do you need that stupid thing in the first place. you customers piss me off. you are probably the same idiot that forces your kids to play sports so you have something to brag about to your coworkers and on bragbook. why do you need that stupid nest? too lazy to get up and change it manually or is this something else to brag about?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

gplev said:


> I have a nest thermostat for my water boiler. Been noticing that the boiler shuts on and off more frequently than what i am expecting. At times, when I hear the boiler shut off, i see on my thermostat "No power to RC Wire". Then after a few seconds, the boiler goes back on and then I see thermostat is running again with no error. Can someone tell me if the boiler shuts off on its own for some other reason and then the power to the RC wire shuts off or does the boiler shut off because there is no power to RC Wire. Trying to figure out if this is a boiler problem or an electricity power problem to thermostat that is shutting off the boiler.








Heating Help #1 Online Resource for Heating Answers


Heating Help is the #1 Online Resource for Heating Answers. Find the answers to all your questions about heating systems, both old and new!



heatinghelp.com


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bad thermostat, bring it back to Home Depot and get another one


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why do you need that stupid thing in the first place. you customers piss me off. you are probably the same idiot that forces your kids to play sports so you have something to brag about to your coworkers and on bragbook. why do you need that stupid nest? too lazy to get up and change it manually or is this something else to brag about?


Right on. Years ago when I bought my first condo, had little money and lived alone, I installed a timer on my water heater. It did save me money on electricity. My water heater was easily accessible to over ride it when needed, but it was a simple analog timer, easily replaced if it malfunctioned. Now their phone "learns" their water usage and tailors the timer appropriately, supposedly, but what happens on that rare occasion when you are up or come home outside of your normal routine, the internet is down, your phone has no signal, yada yada. Or when the wife or teenage daughter doesn't have hot water one time when they need it? Do they provide a set of ear plugs with the smart device? It's one more thing for big tech companies to know about your personal habits and lifestyle, and the fools offer that info up willingly. Besides, the people who want this crap installed are almost never doing it to save money. They just want another app on their phone to look cool to their other moron techie friends.

These people think that they are so clever, and they're proud to show off the latest electronic gizmo. I love to see their rection when I fail to be impressed. I've been on a service call to replace batteries on a touchless faucet. They are needed you know, because it is so hard to operate a traditional faucet. Yes, they have their place, some public facilities, the handicapped, etc, but the woman had no clue that the thing required batteries. Then she gets annoyed with ME because it only took me 5 minutes, she was charged for a full service call, and I used HER replacement batteries. Since when do I need to carry batteries for a PLUMBING service call? Yes, I do now because of that, but didn't previously. Usually I try to be tactful when the bill comes to more than they expected, but I had no sympathy that day. I don't offer my opinion on these devices, but if asked now I just tell them that if that's what they want to spend their money on, we'll take it, or when they start bragging about how wonderful their new contraption is, I just don't say a word in agreement and let my silence do the talking. I used to give them a head's up that if it stops working the first thing they should do is to check the batteries, but I stopped that. Let them learn the hard way, and job security for me.

It would be nice if we could do these calls as fill ins when we can get to them when it's slow, but installing stuff like this really annoys me at times like this, when we are trying to squeeze people in for frozen pipes and no heat calls, and I have to spend time on this nonsense. I have even ripped out a touchless faucet for a guy who came to his senses after it malfunctioned. It was nice to hear him admit that he was wrong, and we had a nice conversation about how fickle and superficial people are today.


----------

